# Sticky  New 5th GEn. MAxima Owner...what to expect..



## daleheck (Dec 12, 2004)

JUSt bought a 2000 Maxiam, SE, AT, 17" alloys, Lthr. interior. Car has 59k. on it with the original factory warranty in effect up to 100k. Is very clean in and out and has been well maintained...paid $12,500. How did I do in respect to actual value of the car? What if anything should I be on the lookout for as far as potential problems; any areas that need attention other than routine maintenance at this mileage. Any one with experience and knowledge on care and feeding of this car please fill me in!!!

thx
daleheck


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Potential problem for a 2k Max? Same as my '99...coil packs. Use your warranty for ANY stuttering you might have.

Seriously...stock Coil packs are a problem for the end of 4th gens/beginning of 5th gen Maximas.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Keep up with the trans flushes....


----------



## j6131005 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: 5th gen. Maxima*

Check out my review at: http://www.carsurvey.org/review_58956.html
b.t.w., expect the back brakes to go before the front every time for some reason I haven't learned yet.


----------



## a3217055 (Jan 29, 2005)

*New Nissan Max 2000 SE Owner*

I too shall be a new owner for a Nissan Maxima 2000 SE. What are the defects associtated with it, I am actually worried about the transmission, the car is an automatic transmission what are the maintainance options do i have. 
The car has about 67K Miles on it 
Well the car actually has a couple of problems 

1) Passenger side window doesn't come down 
2) Belts need changing
3) Transmission needs flush 
4) Wierdest part .... The front windshield at the top driver side corner does not have the rubber strip ( a 2 inch length )  . Which is wierd. 
5) It might need a tune up

( how much should I take off the price for these fixes that I will need to do ) 
He is offering me 4 snow tires... 
I have been doing some researching on the internet and what I get is the starter coils and the transmission problem and some brake problems. 

It would be great if you guys had some input and what are the fixes I would need to do get it to work.


----------



## carpetrider (Feb 23, 2005)

*5th gen max*

the engine is the same from 95-01 VQ30. so expect the same probs as b4. injectors, knock sensor, auto tranny, coil packs, bose stereo. nothing major (Except for the tranny)


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

daleheck said:


> JUSt bought a 2000 Maxiam, SE, AT, 17" alloys, Lthr. interior. Car has 59k. on it with the original factory warranty in effect up to 100k. Is very clean in and out and has been well maintained...paid $12,500. How did I do in respect to actual value of the car? What if anything should I be on the lookout for as far as potential problems; any areas that need attention other than routine maintenance at this mileage. Any one with experience and knowledge on care and feeding of this car please fill me in!!!
> 
> thx
> daleheck


12.5K for a 2000 isnt that bad. you could have gotten one cheaper on ebay maybe, but you didnt get shafted on the deal. i got mine fully loaded for about 17k, a 2001 though. with 30K miles on it, precertified, which isnt bad. i jumped onmine because it was 5 spd, and its tough to find. 

coils and pipes are two big problems. keep up on your maintenance. weak window motors, bose head unit/speakers, sensors all are potential problems. but i wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

Not a bad price. That was originally the budget I wanted to keep to when replacing my trusty but dying 1990 Maxima SE.

Couldn't find anything nice and reasonable at dealers. Ended up paying $14.5K private party for very clean 2002 5.5 Gen with 60K miles. 

No problems right now, but the guy did little other than change oil. I needed tires immediately, and I'm going to do trans fluid, battery and brake pads shortly.

How did you get 100K warranty, it ends at 60K I thought?


----------



## Frank78 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Mine 2000 Maxima SE (115K miles later)*

Coil packs indeed. Mine went bad last year. Gave me all sorts of false readings. Check Engine, ABS and the car choking on me were all part of the bad coils. I believe they set me back about $800.00. I'm getting ready to change my Ball Joints & Shocks/Struts, but this is 6 years and 115K miles later. Good car! I really shouldn't complain. Enjoy.


----------



## SRG_85 (Feb 7, 2008)

whats goin im also new to the site i got a couple questions for you guys. first i wanna know if i got a good deal on my max, i just bought it end of january its a 03 se auto silver black leather n bose, im pretty sure its fully loaded. its got 84k on it. i got it out the door for 9500. so basically i wanna know if you guys think it was a good deal or not, and i also checked the car fax and this guy took it to a dealer basically every 3k miles. and just to let you guys know i got the mod itch already so ur input on what upgrades to do would be cool...


----------



## slickchik (Feb 5, 2010)

hey guys im new too, thsi close to buying a beautiful 2000 Max. heated leather, sunroof, runs so smooth however it has 178 km on it! Dealership wants $5450 for it but said he would work a deal... jus curious if its too much of a risk or def. worth it. I hear the maxima engine has a long life if...?..thanks


----------



## Lacky73 (Feb 24, 2010)

am3rican said:


> 12.5K for a 2000 isnt that bad. you could have gotten one cheaper on ebay maybe, but you didnt get shafted on the deal. i got mine fully loaded for about 17k, a 2001 though. with 30K miles on it, precertified, which isnt bad. i jumped onmine because it was 5 spd, and its tough to find.
> 
> coils and pipes are two big problems. keep up on your maintenance. weak window motors, bose head unit/speakers, sensors all are potential problems. but i wouldnt worry about it.



he is right...my window motor on the pasenger front is bad right now...it will barely go down...you have to push down on it..and i have had problems with the muffler twice...both times have rusted out in almost the same spot...then a exhaust leak near the CAT


----------



## Lacky73 (Feb 24, 2010)

slickchik said:


> hey guys im new too, thsi close to buying a beautiful 2000 Max. heated leather, sunroof, runs so smooth however it has 178 km on it! Dealership wants $5450 for it but said he would work a deal... jus curious if its too much of a risk or def. worth it. I hear the maxima engine has a long life if...?..thanks


i wouldn't pay that for that many miles...i would try to find private sellers somewhere...if i were to sell my '01 5speed with 120k miles i would probably get around $6500...but then again if you find the right person they would spend more...i wouldnt do it if i were you but its up to you.


----------



## '83 B11 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting a 2001 Maxima GXE 20th ann. edition with an auto and 120,000 miles. Will it be a good daily driver? Any problems I should watch out for? What good upgrades can I do?
Thanks


----------



## Sandysea (Jun 27, 2010)

*2003 Maxima GLE 146,000 mi.*

Just bought my second Maxima. Its a 2003 GLE with V6 3.5L engine, 146,000 mi. Runs smooth, 2 previous owners (last one had for 7 years)and clean carfax. Dealer I bought it from changed one motor mount, and replaced the blower relay switch. Already checked all fuses, air filter (looks new), bulbs, fluid levels, and electrical connections. Also have run Lucus gas treatment through engine with second full tank of gas to clean out plugs, pistons, and injectors. Took it out on interstate and blew it out at approximately 70 mph. Service engine soon light came on because I did not tighten the gas cap and went off as soon as I fixed it due to tip from another generation 5 Maxima 2001 owner. It has been extremely hot the last several days and have been running ac full blast with heat index in 105-110 range and high humidity when I have driven it. Love the freezing cold ac. Check engine light came on again this evening with half tank of gas. Checked the gas cap again but light did not go off this time. Will be taking it in to have the belts (look fairly new), undercarriage checked, run code on service engine soon light, and oil changed (I always do this with any used vehicle I buy). I only use Castrol 5W30 high mileage with new Wix or Fram filter. The transmission fluid is the right color but I have no idea when it was last changed. How often does the transmission fluid need to be changed? Should I go ahead and have this done at this time also and start with a clean slate? Previously had 1983 Maxima SE with a straight 6, put 286,000 mi on it and sold it to a family in need who is still driving it (now over 300,000 mi)... and it keeps on running like the Energizer bunny, but have heard these newer models don't do as well as the older ones. Any tips on what to watch out for would be appreciated.:newbie:


----------



## slkrick (Nov 7, 2010)

whats ging on ladies and gentlemen i am also new to this site and i just recently bought me a 2001 20th anniversary 5sdp maxima SE with 57k miles and i paid 10k for it did i get a decently good deal with mine? i am actualy havn a mall problems with my car the service engine light has come on lastnight (saturday) and i got it checkd out this morning and the code came up as i needed to get new cat's do need to change my sensors too?, and what i would like to know is what would i be most putentualy any problems i would be running into with my max besides bad cat's... any good info would be greatly excepted thank.


----------



## snolan06 (Aug 13, 2013)

*2002 Maxima SE 6M*

Thinking about performance upgrades for my Maxima, where do I start? I'd like to do headers and exhaust but they both seem to be much more limited than my previous Max(1997 SE 5M). Any suggested brands or retailers?


----------

